# Confirmation of a Trail Horse



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Once I move start lessons etc I'm going to start hunting for my first horse. I'll have my instructor or my sister, maybe both helping me on my search to make sure I get a good horse. I just want to know flaws and what they may be talking about, this way I have some clue conformation wise.


What flaws would you avoid? What type of conformation would you look for or avoid including the eyes?

By the eyes I mean the look. My great grandfather would always say avoid a horse with small eyes. 

If you can provide pictures of what your talking about that's be awesome  . I know trail horses don't need the grand confirmation necessary for being a A rated show horse. But I know there are flaws people avoid.

I'll have experienced help choosing my first horse but I want some say in what horse we go look at, obviously if they say that horse isn't a good idea cause it looks like a train wreck then I'll listen. But I want to have a clue as to what I'm looking at conformation wise.

My main stipulation for a new horse is low on the chrome and not jumbo size (14.2-15 hands)the lease horse I had was a cremello and he was horrid to keep clean and he had a pink nose so got sunburn no matter what we tried. Once I'm ready to get a horse I'm gonna search through ones for sale in the area, create a list of ones that caught my eye then run those by the instructor. And create a list of ones to look at from there, including ones he/she may also like.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

For me, I would look for overall balance front and rear, goes dead straight (no hint of interference with its own legs and feet), good feet, and a nice long smooth stride. A shorter horse, all other things being equal, is a more practical trail horse in every way. If you are thinking of doing long trails, even endurance riding, an slim, flat-muscled Arab type will tend to recover and last better than a bulky-muscled QH type. 

But by far the most important qualities are invisible -- steady-minded, fairly forward, and sure-footed. No matter what kind of conformation it possesses, a horse that doesn't look where it's going and keep itself safe is a lousy trail horse.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

Avna said:


> For me, I would look for overall balance front and rear, goes dead straight (no hint of interference with its own legs and feet), good feet, and a nice long smooth stride. A shorter horse, all other things being equal, is a more practical trail horse in every way. If you are thinking of doing long trails, even endurance riding, an slim, flat-muscled Arab type will tend to recover and last better than a bulky-muscled QH type.
> 
> But by far the most important qualities are invisible -- steady-minded, fairly forward, and sure-footed. No matter what kind of conformation it possesses, a horse that doesn't look where it's going and keep itself safe is a lousy trail horse.


I know all to well what you mean by the later part. The cremello I had was like a bull in a China shop on trails. At least he was polite enough to start mini bucking in the fields and not in the woods. 

What do you mean by overall balance?

I'm assuming you mean not built down hill or up hill just built level.

I love trail riding and hate going back to the barn, though I can kind of see what you mean about recovery. At a camp I used to go to the heavier built horses would be more tired after a long ride then the lighter built ones.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Good bone, good mind, and a decent overall appearance. Depending on what type of trails you have in mind will depend on how much the conformation needs to be correct. For instance if your trails are mainly flat ground with paths running through fields and forests you can overlook more flaws than if you want to ride rugged trails with lots of steep up and downs, etc...While no horse is perfect you still want to look for the best you can just for longevity's sake.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

JCnGrace said:


> Good bone, good mind, and a decent overall appearance. Depending on what type of trails you have in mind will depend on how much the conformation needs to be correct. For instance if your trails are mainly flat ground with paths running through fields and forests you can overlook more flaws than if you want to ride rugged trails with lots of steep up and downs, etc...While no horse is perfect you still want to look for the best you can just for longevity's sake.


I'm more interested in on the flat but I'm looking at two farms mainly that the trails nearby are slightly hilly.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I totally agree with Avna, the mind of a horse is the most important quality. Make sure the horse is sound, and has a good focus. A flightly horse is likely going to hurt itself in situations like getting tangled in vines. A good conformation (balanced and level), strong bone structure. I've never personally heard to avoid horses with small eyes, I think that's more of a stigma than anything else but I could definitely be wrong. 

I am a huge advocate of PPE. A good vet that you trust should be able to tell if anything looks off with the horse or if there is some underlying problems. But a good heart and mind is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

mckenzies said:


> I totally agree with Avna, the mind of a horse is the most important quality. Make sure the horse is sound, and has a good focus. A flightly horse is likely going to hurt itself in situations like getting tangled in vines. A good conformation (balanced and level), strong bone structure. I've never personally heard to avoid horses with small eyes, I think that's more of a stigma than anything else but I could definitely be wrong.
> 
> I am a huge advocate of PPE. A good vet that you trust should be able to tell if anything looks off with the horse or if there is some underlying problems. But a good heart and mind is worth their weight in gold.


Planned on PPE no matter what. That's another part of my homework finding a good farrier and vet down their.

Is there any way from a picture to tell a flighty horse?


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

LoveGus said:


> Is there any way from a picture to tell a flighty horse?


Unfortunately there isn't, it's a personality. If the horse seems nervous, easily spooked, unsure, that is usually what I call "flighty". It's all a matter of meeting the horse. One idea; people always ask for conformation critiques on here, if you meet with a horse you really like you can always post conformation pics on the forum, you'll get lots of opinions. :loveshower:


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

mckenzies said:


> LoveGus said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way from a picture to tell a flighty horse?
> ...


The one picture I have of the cremello was flighty and in some pictures you can almost tell he was. That's why I was curious  . 

I plan on asking for confo critiques before running them by my instructor. If the horse is shot down fast on here my instructor may do the same.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

You are asking some questions with complex answers. Still shots are always a snapshot in time and never tell the whole story.

For example: Two shots of my main trail horse after a ride.

















In one he looks like he is cool as a cucumber. In the other he looks like he is ready to head for the hills his head and tail raised. So which is the real personality of that horse? In his case, both. He is an energetic but unflappable horse. 

Here is a pic of his eye at the time the second shot was taken.








And here is a shot at the time of the first pic









The eyes are a horse's most expressive facial feature but, like a stand alone snapshot they capture a moment and don't tell the whole story.

You really have to meet the horse, in person and it helps tremendously to bring another person with you that is aware of both your riding abilities and has experience evaluating a horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Advice I've heard and liked is to ride the horse out, alone, on trails he hasn't been on. That will tell you in short order whether you have a real trail horse or a horse that depends on familiar ground and/or buddies to get his quietness. 

What I meant by 'balanced' is not obviously too heavy in the forequarter or hindquarter (the former is more usual). Level is good, but I think the uphill emphasis these days is more of a dressage thing.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I look for horse who rides with ears pricked forward near all the time...
Inquisitive and not a chicken to investigate...
A kind eye and gentle look...
Yes, a nicely put together horse is a plus, but mind is just as important on a trail partner as anything else.
Instructor friend of mine swears by hair whorls...
All horses have one on their face... someplace by their eyes..
The more centered the whorl to the eye and in-line with/between the eye set the more sensible the horse...
Dang if it hasn't run truthful on two of mine I rescued... one is so placid and easy-going the other over reactive!!
I think this may be something from Sally Swift written and in one of her books.
Other than that..
You know what colors you don't want so that leaves a lot of colors to look for.
Any horse can sunburn though. Some are more prone to it than others but all can sunburn.
I also look for larger feet, well shaped that fit the horse. Big horse, big feet. Wide across not long and narrow if I can help it.
A horse needs to be in proportion to do their job well with longevity.
Obese horses can have health issues.
Starved horses or those very underweight...same.
There is a happy medium in all looks... don't stray to far either direction of what looks "normal" and you have more, much more chance of success in a good match and a healthy one at that.
Don't get hung up on "papers"...you can't ride them and if not breeding or showing breed shows, ..eh!
Don't get crazy about this breed is this and that breed is that...no!
Each horse is a individual and needs to be looked at that way, given a chance to shine forth.
If you are using a instructor for guidance she/he will probably know of several horses for you to try.
Buy a horse that fits your needs and wants NOW, not I'll be able to do such and such at this time and get more than you are ready for...that is *not *a good idea. 
You can always sell and move on in difficulty as you progress in your abilities but if you buy and are over-mounted you could get hurt or learn to hate the horse. Ride what you are comfortable riding, not anyone else but you! This will be your horse and yours to ride and care for...make it a companion you enjoy spending time with not dreading the encounter.
If a trail horse, ride trails not a ring....
Go several times and if you think you found "the one" ask for a weeks trial time in your barn.
A PPE definitely. The vets know what to look for for trail mounts and if in doubt...walk away.
The right horse exists...the horse will find you if you don't find it given time to search.

That's what I think of right now....I'm sure there will be more and others will have some great suggestions to add to the ones you already were given.

Oh.... for what should a well built horse look like..
Go to the breed registry pages and look at their horses shown on those websites or in general breed books and literature at a library. You will see what is commonly really nicely put together animals.._no one shows a train-wreck, *no one*_*.*
Once you look at many pictures you start to see things yourself....
Enjoy the journey and search. :grin:
:runninghorse2:....
_jmo..._


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

LoveGus said:


> Planned on PPE no matter what. That's another part of my homework finding a good farrier and vet down their.
> 
> Is there any way from a picture to tell a flighty horse?


No, you can't tell from a picture. But you can wear a flappy raincoat and open an umbrellla next to it when you go see it! Seriously, I would highly recommend checking a horse for spookiness. I ended up buying a spooky mare, and it makes everything more stressful. If I were horse-shopping, I'd be flapping bags and making sudden movements around the horse to see how it will react. Planting its feet is fine. Being startled is fine. Taking off like a scared antilope, shaking like a leaf, are not. 

Really, if you want a good trail horse, mind is more important than body in my opinion. A horse that is interested in its surroundings, that is biddable, that will go willingly anywhere, and that doesn't panic or try to run home, is worth a lot in my books. The only way you'll know that is to take the horse on a trail ride.


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> I look for horse who rides with ears pricked forward near all the time...
> Inquisitive and not a chicken to investigate...
> A kind eye and gentle look...
> Yes, a nicely put together horse is a plus, but mind is just as important on a trail partner as anything else.
> ...


I would love to buy a horse now but I'm moving to TN soon. I've never had proper riding instruction either so I'd like to start that before hand as well. But I totally agree


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

*Love Gus,* your great grandfather's reference to small eyes is actually called "pig eyes". Not too many people know what pig eyes are.

I am 70 ----- many many years ago, my grandfather told me to never buy a horse with pig eyes or a high poll. I did just that 21 years ago, lollol. He is now 23 and the orneriest cuss I have ever owned, lollol. He is also one of the toughest trail horses I have ever owned. I've had him on trails so narrow, if he would have panicked, he would have gone over the edge with one wrong move


I took this description from a website:

Pig eyes: 
A horse with pig eye has unusually small eyes. This is primarily an aesthetic issue, but claimed by some to be linked to stubbornness or nervousness, and thought to decrease the horse's visual field.
******

I am in the group who has trail ridden all my life. Physically speaking, I prefer my lanky athletic built trail horses with mental stamina to get the job done. My short-coupled stocky horses also got the job done but they worked more from their heart.

A loose analogy might be two human brothers ---- one is a straight A student and never opens a book. The other one is a B student and has to struggle for everything he gets. Both get the job done but one has to work harder.

I would also stay away from horses that are sickle hocked. My "weakest" trail horse is sickle hocked to the point he literally twists out his back shoes before its time to a reset. He is full of common sense, heart, and work ethic but just doesn't have it for serious hill climbing.

My horses used to slide down river embankments, swim across, dig up the other side. 

The less spook a horse has, the better off you will be. 

Don't buy a horse just for it's pretty head --- I'm sure your great-grandfather also said "you can't ride the head and you can't ride the ride the color"

Sometimes we get lucky and do find a pretty head that wears a No-Fear T-shirt and will pass a PPE

Best of luck in your search


----------



## LoveGus (Oct 4, 2016)

walkinthewalk said:


> *Love Gus,* your great grandfather's reference to small eyes is actually called "pig eyes". Not too many people know what pig eyes are.
> 
> I am 70 ----- many many years ago, my grandfather told me to never buy a horse with pig eyes or a high poll. I did just that 21 years ago, lollol. He is now 23 and the orneriest cuss I have ever owned, lollol. He is also one of the toughest trail horses I have ever owned. I've had him on trails so narrow, if he would have panicked, he would have gone over the edge with one wrong move
> 
> ...



He said something very similar to that. Man if he was still alive I'd ask him to help me over anyone else. He ran a logging business and used horses to haul the logs from the woods to the river so they could be transported to the mill. Those horses he used to tell me knew there jobs so well they didn't need a human to guide them to the river and back. So I'm sure he knew his way around a good horse.

I learned the lesson that color isn't everything all to hard. My stepmom leased me a "beginner safe " gelding who was a cremello....Satan wouldn't even be a proper term for how nasty that horse was. Though I ran into him not long ago and the lady who wound up buying him broke him down and restarted him. Now he's a trail horse not super one but he does fine on the flat. She calls him a snake though he still acts out just not as bad.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

The pig eyed horses that I have handled have all been stubborn, not mean or vindictive just stubborn. It was the ones that combined pig eyes with a mean mouth (tight and with the lip curled in the corner) that I avoid at all cost if I can though the one I have in my pasture would take care of my child in a heart beat while giving an adult pure h*ll.


----------

